# Very good service



## donk (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi all I dont know if I am allowed to do this but I would like to recomend a company called No. 1 gear in Chard Sommerset
[email protected] 0146067000

My 1986 Hymer 543 had some engine issues and I had tried getting the parts from the normal places, but no luck  . I saw an artical in a motorhome mag about this place and yippee he was able to get me the parts and some that I needed. Avery nice man called Mick sooo very helpful give him a try I shall be when my Maisie needs bits again.


----------

